# Bunny diaper



## Rabbidbunnylove0420 (Jun 11, 2020)

So my chinchilla rabbit, rabbid, kinda hates putting the diaper on, but after it's on he runs around the house n loves being out of the cage n you wouldn't think for a second that he was uncomfortable or anything. It's really just old worn out socks with 4 holes cut in but omg I feel like it needs to be patent n sold!


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Jun 11, 2020)

So, what is the purpose of the diaper? If you don't mind me asking, because probably do not need it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

Do not use a diaper on a rabbit! This is not a good thing to do and there is no reason for it. Rabbits litter train easily so there is no reason to put a diaper on. 

The main reason, however, is that it prevents a rabbit from being able to access their cecotropes. They need their cecotropes for their health and they can't get to them if they are covered up with a diaper. 

Please, please remove the diaper and never use one on a rabbit.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

Most of us here on RO do allow our rabbits to hop around the house every day. Since they are litter trained, there is no need for something like a diaper.


----------



## Oceanie (Jun 11, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Do not use a diaper on a rabbit! This is not a good thing to do and there is no reason for it. Rabbits litter train easily so there is no reason to put a diaper on.
> 
> The main reason, however, is that it prevents a rabbit from being able to access their cecotropes. They need their cecotropes for their health and they can't get to them if they are covered up with a diaper.
> 
> Please, please remove the diaper and never use one on a rabbit.


I was about to say the same thing, @Blue eyes. You see in the picture how it just squeezes his body down? It looks tight and uncomfortable, which I'm sure it probably is. And the sock's opening is squeezing their chest. The fabric can also get caught on things which is another way your rabbit can suffocate. If they aren't litter trained, then urine and poop that have been in contact with your rabbit's skin for a long period of time can also create a rash and the feces can get stuck in the fur.


----------



## VanillaMarshmellUwU (Jun 11, 2020)

I see that you put holes in the worn out sock that you used as a diaper... There is no need in using a diaper on rabbits, for they can't get into contact with their cecotropes which is a very important part in the rabbits health, if you are afraid of the rabbit spraying and pooping everywhere... I advice you to litter train it, if it is litter trained then please remove the diaper there is no need in putting diaper to a rabbit if litter trained. To make a rabbit litter train easily, you should spay/nuetur him/her for other health reasons and make litter training much more easier. 

Here is a video on how to litter train a rabbit. 



You see.... My rabbit is almost litter trained but in a very very different way, he does not eat his hay inside the litter box but outside the litter box so I removed it, he pees and poops in the litter box without hay, he does make oopsie everyday but only his poop is the oopsie, his pee is always in The litter box


----------



## Gelly (Jun 12, 2020)

Rabbidbunnylove0420 said:


> So my chinchilla rabbit, rabbid, kinda hates putting the diaper on, but after it's on he runs around the house n loves being out of the cage n you wouldn't think for a second that he was uncomfortable or anything. It's really just old worn out socks with 4 holes cut in but omg I feel like it needs to be patent n sold!


Oh dear, no.

he’s adorable though!


----------



## zuppa (Jun 12, 2020)

Welcome to the forum  
My rabbit keeps spraying walls and me and his fixed gf so I wish it'd work  
Unfortunately as per above comments so I had to neuter him and it was 4 weeks ago so hopefully hopefully hopefully just two or four more weeks and he'll stop spraying! 

How old is your rabbid btw? I love the bandana hammock in your other pic I've tried something similar made it of a piece of a pet blanket but my Harley chew on it and peed on it so now I use it as a see-through day curtain (I washed it) I have to take a pic of it think it actually could be patended as well


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2020)

Neutering worked on all our males, although some never sprayed and some acted like they were working for the fire department. Some outfits work well though. i.e., Mr Bigglesworth who is a Rex born with almost no hair. Check him out on Facebook.


----------

